# Sweet Toblerone



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

It's been a long time since I logged in here, but as a few of you may remember my lovely boy, I thought I would post this here. I wish it weren't necessary.

It has been four awful days since my sweet Toby, my most darling boy, went to the Bridge. Yes, he is free of pain now; free of illness, of struggle and of weariness, and he has more than earned his rest, but the pain in my heart seems almost beyond bearing. He was the best pup on the planet, and my lifeline after losing my son and husband in the space of just 2.5 years. He was a trooper, but he was ill with cancer and Cushing's, and I know he hung on for my sake. I had no right to ask him to suffer, so with the help of his amazing veterinary team, I let him go on Tuesday. I know it was the right thing to do - a final act of love - but I am utterly devastated. Toby was my heart.

Thank you, my little buddy, for sharing your journey with me. Thank you for your love, your joy and abandon, for endless games of fetch, for your kisses and soft ears, and for the smiles and laughter you brought nearly every day. Thank you for being my best friend, my comfort and my lifeline; my intrepid, incomparable Mr. T.
Run free, sweetest Toblerone, and play hard at the Bridge! Rusty will be there to meet you, and my love will go with you forever.









_Good-night, sweet prince;
And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest._


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I am so sorry for your loss. 😢


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

My eyes are filled with tears for your loss of Toby. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My heart hurts for you. I’m so sorry for your loss of Toby, for the loss of your husband and son, and for all the pain you are feeling. I‘m happy Toby was there to comfort you and that y’all were able to share the love you did. The photos are wonderful. Toby looks like he was a very loved and happy boy.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Toby and also the losses of your husband and son. Our furdogs seem to know just how to add joy to our lives in good times and comfort during the tough times. Like Diane, I enjoyed the photos of Toby and I hope the good memories of him will help to bring you some comfort now.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Toby was a beautiful and happy looking boy and I can tell he was always well loved through his entire life with you. It's such agony to let them go and I am also shedding tears with you.


----------



## kiki2 (Nov 4, 2021)

Toby certainly was a Golden Boy... and what a wonderful life he shared with you. ....I'm so very sorry. 😥🐾


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, he was an absolutely gorgeous boy. Tears here too, sending you love and hugs xoxo


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for you loss. It sounds like he was a very special dog who came along right when you needed him most. Such a heartbreak. You have some wonderful photos of him - he had a great smile (the one in the yellow hat is impossible to look at without smiling). Sending you hugs.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of your losses. So much pain to bear.😢

Sending healing thoughts for peace and comfort.

Godspeed beautiful Toby.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you all so very much for your kind words. It means a great deal! 🧡


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Would you like me to add sweet Toblerone to The Rainbow Bridge List?.
Again, I'm so very sorry for your loss xoxo


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

So sorry for you loss...


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Would you like me to add sweet Toblerone to The Rainbow Bridge List?.
> Again, I'm so very sorry for your loss xoxo


Yes, please. Toby "grew up" with GRF, so it seems only right that he should be on the list. July 21, 2010 - October 18, 2022.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss, it looks like he led a wonderful, full life with you 💕


----------



## ComeBackShane (Mar 20, 2021)

Toby was a very fortunate dog to have you. And yes, what a very sad week. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Callie’s gal (8 mo ago)

tobysmommy said:


> Thank you all so very much for your kind words. It means a great deal! 🧡


Toby knew love every second of his beautiful life. 
Your loss (es) are deep. Cry but breathe and walk. Look up at the sky and outward. They are all within you , always, as that love has entered every cell in your being. My deep sympathy is for you.


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

I try not to come on this section of the forum because it is too emotive for me. Something made me look today. My heart is heavy reading your sweet tribute to your gorgeous boy. I hope you find peace and comfort in the memories and unconditional love he gave you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you all again You are all so kind. My lovely Toby came home today, so another teary night tonight, but it feels right to have my beloved boy back in the house.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

tobysmommy said:


> Thank you all again You are all so kind. My lovely Toby came home today, so another teary night tonight, but it feels right to have my beloved boy back in the house.
> View attachment 897255


I keep coming back to this thread because I want so badly to express my deepest sympathy for all of your losses. It is still hard for me to type through the tears. I understand how Toby was a lifeline after such unbelievable loss. They can save our lives. I also understand how comforting it is to have him back home with you. There are no words to help console someone who has experienced such incredible pain. You are not alone. My heart just breaks for you.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Sholt said:


> There are no words to help console someone who has experienced such incredible pain. You are not alone. My heart just breaks for you.


Thank you so much for your very kind words of understanding and support. No, there are no words that will lessen the loss and bereavement, but the heartfelt words of caring do bring some comfort. Thank you.


----------

